

CERT Secure Coding - Consider using Gotos - epenn
https://www.securecoding.cert.org/confluence/display/seccode/MEM12-C.+Consider+using+a+Goto-Chain+when+leaving+a+function+on+error+when+using+and+releasing+resources

======
makecheck
I can see how this works but it still looks unmaintainable.

I avoid _all_ goto, continue, early-return and similar statements though
successive nesting. This solves problems:

\- Code quickly shows when it has become too complex and needs to be split up.

\- Code is naturally arranged in a way that makes it easier to split into
functions.

\- Code is naturally arranged to clean up a resource only if it has been
allocated (no extra labels) and as soon as it is no longer needed.

